

Jil: Doing JSON Really, Really Quickly - jc4p
http://kevinmontrose.com/2014/02/03/jil-doing-json-really-really-quickly/

======
jc4p
The code behind it really impresses me. For example, check out how it handles
[different types of numbers]([https://github.com/kevin-
montrose/Jil/blob/519a0c552e9fb93a4...](https://github.com/kevin-
montrose/Jil/blob/519a0c552e9fb93a4df94eed0b2f9804271f2fef/Jil/Serialize/Methods.cs#L803))

~~~
aggieben
Nice try with the markdown ;-)

